

Scheme: The Swine before Perl - steiger
http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Talks/SwineBeforePerl/

======
steiger
Funny thing is: I've tried to successfully learn macros (or a part of it) from
a number of different sources, but those slides were the most enlightening
source to me.

~~~
apgwoz
I'm guessing you found it now, but there's a very readable paper that talks in
more detail about the examples:
[http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/sk...](http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/sk-
automata-macros/)

~~~
steiger
Hey! No, I've never come across this... I gave it a read. They're slightly
more informative than the slides (regarding to macros). Thank you very much!

